# V Frühlings Jam 2013 in Köln: 9 -10. Februar



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2013)

*Nun ist es so weit der 5 FrÃ¼hlingserwachen trialJam in KÃ¶ln.*

Nunmehr zum 5 Mal findet der FrÃ¼hlings trialJam am *09.-10. Februar* in den AbenteuerhallenKalk statt, was fÃ¼r die meisten Beteiligten und Besucher nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, denn dieses Ereignis lieÃen sich immer weniger Trialer aus ganz Deutschland nicht nehmen. Stattdessen wuchs vom einen auf das andere mal das Interesse an einem zentralen Termin, der Trialsportbegeisterte aus ganz Deutschland zusammenbringt, um gemeinsam ein ebenso sportliches wie unterhaltsames Wochenende zu verbringen. Kein Wunder also, dass der AnkÃ¼ndigung des nÃ¤chsten Jams mit einer Vorfreude entgegen gefiebert wird die ihresgleichen sucht.

*Kurz Infos:*

*Ort:*
AbenteuerHallenKALK, Christian-SÃ¼nner-str. 8, 51103 KÃ¶ln
Wann: 9 - 10 Februar 2013 Start: Samstag 11:00 - Sonntag 18:00
Tagesticket: 5â¬
2 Tage inkl. Ãbernachtung: 10 â¬



*Hallen Info:*

-AbenteuerHalle ca 1000mÂ²
Trialparcour auf 500mÂ² Cafebereich, Duschen, Umkleidekabinen, Wc`s, 
HALLE 59 auf 1600mÂ²
Rampenpark mit StreetflÃ¤che



Die Anreise fÃ¼r Freitag ist gedacht fÃ¼r die Leute die am weitesten anreisen mÃ¼ssen. Bitte fÃ¼r den Freitag bei mir Voranmelden !!! 
*Weitere Infos in KÃ¼rze .......*

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe Phil


----------



## kamo-i (10. Januar 2013)

Standardfrage: kann am Freitag Abend schon angereißt werden inkl. auf Samstag pennen um auch beim Aufbauen zu helfen? 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2013)

Dann würd ich direkt nach der Arbeit rum kommen, wenn das mit dem schlafen geht (19uhr Ankunft ca. )


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2013)

*Die Anreise für Freitag ist gedacht für die Leute die am weitesten anreisen müssen. Bitte für den Freitag bei mir Voranmelden !!! *


----------



## PortugalTrialer (10. Januar 2013)

Findet sich hier eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Hamburg?


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn sich jemand aus Magdeburg oder Berlin findet, der mich gegen Spritgeld mitnimmt, dann wäre ich auch sofort dabei. Ansonsten müsste mir wohl jemand den Weg vom Kölner Bahnhof erklären oder mich ggf. abholen. Würde dann am 8. Abends anreisen, da ich etwa 5 Stunden Zugfahrt hätte.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2013)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> *Die Anreise für Freitag ist gedacht für die Leute die am weitesten anreisen müssen. Bitte für den Freitag bei mir Voranmelden !!! *



Nochmal an alle bitte bei mir melden  wegen dem Freitag Anreisetag. 

Für alle hier die  Email-Adresse 
info(at)trialjam.de


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2013)

Falls gewünscht kann ich in Duisburg eine bleibe von Freitag auf Samstag bieten. Vom Bahnhof 2 min Fußweg. 

Einfach PM

Ps: bis nach Köln könnte ich jemand auf das Zug Ticket packen. Lediglich 4,50 fallen an fürs Bike.


----------



## Sherco (11. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich ihn letztes jahr vergessen hatte: Braucht noch wer n gut gebrauchten Echo Lite(2010er?) Rahmen? Ist noch voll funktionstüchtig. Gegen nen kasten Bier oder sowas abzugeben. liegt sonst bloß rum. Mit Platte.


----------



## Sherco (11. Januar 2013)

Wir kommen zu dritt aus Wolfsburg. Fährt jemand aus richtung Braunschweig,Hannover,Lüneburg mit dem Zug und würde sich ggf. n Ticket mit uns teilen? 
Wir wären zu dritt bisher. Mit 5 Leuten dürften wir am günstigsten bei wegkommen.


----------



## pippi (12. Januar 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand aus Magdeburg oder Berlin findet, der mich gegen Spritgeld mitnimmt, dann wäre ich auch sofort dabei. Ansonsten müsste mir wohl jemand den Weg vom Kölner Bahnhof erklären oder mich ggf. abholen. Würde dann am 8. Abends anreisen, da ich etwa 5 Stunden Zugfahrt hätte.



berlin hat evntl noch platz. ich meld mich bei dir sobald ich mehr infos hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Januar 2013)

pippi schrieb:


> berlin hat evntl noch platz. ich meld mich bei dir sobald ich mehr infos hab



Das wäre ganz großartig! Habe noch kein Zugticket, würde es aber, falls das nichts wird, gerne in der nächsten Woche buchen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Januar 2013)

Wie funktioniert das denn mit der Übernachtung? Schlafsack in Halle und Gruppenschnarchen?


----------



## Eisbein (14. Januar 2013)

genau so! oder in kleinen räumen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Januar 2013)

Könnte man auch die Kletterwand nutzen? Vielleicht bringt ja jemand seine Ausrüstung mit. Würde das wirklich gerne mal probieren. 

Kann die Jam kaum abwarten !


----------



## jan_hl (16. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob mein Rücken es zulässt, aber ich versuche zu kommen!

Und als Eventvorschlag:
Derjenige der es schafft mir einen vernünftigen Pedal-Up beizubringen wird mit einer Kiste Bier seiner Wahl belohnt!


----------



## Robin_Meier (16. Januar 2013)

Ein versuch ist es auf jeden fall wert  das bekommst du schon irgendwie hin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (17. Januar 2013)

Das ist Doch mal eine Ansage

Melde dich einfach mal bei mir dann Schau ich mir das mal an


----------



## Sherco (17. Januar 2013)

Nix da Leute, der Kasten ist mir


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würd mich den Kletterwünschen anschließen und sogar mein Equipment mitbringen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde den Kletterwilligen empfehlen dann in die Halle zu fahren wenn dort klettern angesagt ist. Es ist auch so voll genug und ich denke es wird jeder Quadratmeter genutzt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Januar 2013)

Dich mit dem Rad an der Kletterwand ? Dafür Zahl ich gerne !


----------



## PortugalTrialer (17. Januar 2013)

Da es hier leider keine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Hamburg gibt, wollte ich mal fragen ob sich hier genug Leute aus Hamburg finden, die ich mit meinem Auto mitnehmen könnte. Zur Zeit habe ich 4 Plätze anzubieten.


----------



## Jim Space (18. Januar 2013)

@ portugal trialer

würdest du kurz nach bremen reinfahren? dann könnstest du mich abholen und mitnehmen!

sag am besten bis samstag abend bescheid, ansonsten würde ich mir zugticket holen.

 tschüss

sebastian


----------



## PortugalTrialer (18. Januar 2013)

Na klar, aber ich fahre nur wenn sich genug Leute finden. Wenn du mitfährst, sind nun noch 3 Plätze frei. Meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2013)

*Mitfahrgelegenheit:*

Freitag, Zug, WOB --> Köln über Hannover, Minden, Hamm

Sonntag, Zug, Köln--> WOB, über Hamm, Minden, Hannover

... jeweils mit 5-Mann Angebots-Ticket. Derzeit noch je 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## PortugalTrialer (21. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt aber auch Anfängerspots oder nur Vollprospots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2013)

PortugalTrialer schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber auch Anfängerspots oder nur Vollprospots?



Auch erstes natürlich. Und allein dabei sein ohne Fahren würde sich allein betrachtet schon genug lohnen! Glaub mir.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2013)

PortugalTrialer schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber auch Anfängerspots oder nur Vollprospots?


beides ist ausreichend verfügbar!

Ich hätte am Sonntag noch 2Plätze im Auto von Köln bis Innsbruck im Angebot. Ich weis noch nicht genau wie ich fahre, aber wenn jemand in den Süden muss und noch nichts hat 
Teilstrecken werden auch bedient


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2013)

Braucht ihr Unterstützung beim Aufbau?
Ich hab an dem 07.02 Urlaub.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Februar 2013)

1 Woche noch !


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2013)

Bist wohl schon ganz hibbelig...?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Februar 2013)

Heute das erste mal wieder Gefahren nach Ewigkeiten. 
Dazu hab ich noch die halbe Woche Urlaub. 
Wie hibbelig ich bin !


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch schon super gespannt.. Die härteste Klausur liegt hinter mir und 2-3 mal bin ich auch schon gefahren.. Hoffentlich wird das bis Freitag noch ein wenig besser


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2013)

Dann starten wir alle mit selben Voraussetzungen. Hoffe ich komm auch nochmal zum fahren die Woche.


----------



## trialelmi (2. Februar 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Dann starten wir alle mit selben Voraussetzungen. Hoffe ich komm auch nochmal zum fahren die Woche.


Nicht wirklich, denn ich bin seid September sozusagen krankheitsbedingt nicht mehr gefahren und im Winter ists im Garten ******** glatt... aber ich komme auch zumindest am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (2. Februar 2013)

freue mich schon auf die ersten pics vom aufbau wenns welche gibt ;-P


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2013)

ich muss leider touristen abzocken, werde also nicht da sein


----------



## pippi (3. Februar 2013)

Nicooooooo, was muss ich hier lesen am frühen morgen? :-(


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Februar 2013)

In Köln gibt's auch Touristen, dann helf ich dir auch... Du die Handys, ich die Portemonnaies?

Hat hier wer Anregungen für den Aufbau zur Jam?
Dann mal her damit


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Februar 2013)

ich würde mich über balancestrecken freuen, wie beim nikolaus-jam die aufrecht an Paletten angeschraubten Holzbohlen.
Für die Natur- und Wettkampffahrer empfehle ich möglichst viele Baumstämme, gerne ineinander verwoben und in der Nähe von größeren Hindernissen.
Ich hab´s gern möglichst knifflig und nicht so hoch.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. Februar 2013)

pippi schrieb:


> Nicooooooo, was muss ich hier lesen am frühen morgen? :-(



Nico,  ich glaub das nicht oder neieeeen,  naja vielleicht ist das nur ein vorgezogener Aprilscherz ;-) oder ist das nur ein böser Traum...  :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2013)

seid euch sicher, ich find das mindestens genau so *******.  

Aber ich werde mich dieses jahr sowohl in Berlin als auch in Köln/Düsseldorf mal wieder mit rad blicken lassen.


----------



## ingoingo (3. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre gern das mit den Autos und den Baumstämmen gafahren vom Nilkolausjam an dem ich leider keine Zeit hatte. Das kann man auch gut kombinieren!


----------



## Hoffes (3. Februar 2013)

Denkt aber bitte auch genug an uns großen Fahrern

Ein paar schräge Tipperstufen von 8-10 hoch

Und egliche Absprung Kanten sind auch immer gut


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Februar 2013)

Bäumstämme und bisschen geduld hatten wir bereits eingeplant, ebenso balancestrecken.

Schauen wir mal wie sich das verwirklichen lässt.


----------



## python (3. Februar 2013)

und ein auto normal und eins schräg war auch sehr geil letztes jahr


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Februar 2013)

Mal schaun, soll ja auch nicht wie auf vergangenen jams sein, was neues muss ja auch sein


----------



## tommytrialer (4. Februar 2013)

Ich poste in Absprache mit Phil hier mal tolle News.

Super Nachricht für alle Teilnehmer des Trial Jams in Köln. Der englische Hersteller von Trial-Teilen Trialtech ist Partner des Trial Jam 2013 und stellt 10 attraktive Preise zur Verfügung. Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt bei Eintritt ein Los und hat die Chance auf tolle Gewinne. Verlost werden unter anderem ein Carbonlenker, ein Satz Felgen und ein Innenlager. Trialtech wünscht allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß auf dem Trial Jam und viel Glück bei der Verlosung.


----------



## jan_hl (4. Februar 2013)

Vergesst bitte beim Aufbauen nicht die Anfänger und die Leute mit kaputtem Rücken


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2013)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Ich poste in Absprache mit Phil hier mal tolle News.
> 
> Super Nachricht für alle Teilnehmer des Trial Jams in Köln. Der englische Hersteller von Trial-Teilen Trialtech ist Partner des Trial Jam 2013 und stellt 10 attraktive Preise zur Verfügung. Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt bei Eintritt ein Los und hat die Chance auf tolle Gewinne. Verlost werden unter anderem ein Carbonlenker, ein Satz Felgen und ein Innenlager. Trialtech wünscht allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß auf dem Trial Jam und viel Glück bei der Verlosung.



Gut zu lesen das sich der/die/das Jam echt rasend schnell entwickelt.


----------



## kamo-i (4. Februar 2013)

Hatte es schon bei FB mal angeregt... 

*Lasst uns mal BITTE vorher einen Gruppenfoto-Termin definieren und kommunizieren!*

z.B. Samstag Nachmittag. 

...sorry fürs übertrieben dick posten! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Februar 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hatte es schon bei FB mal angeregt...
> 
> *Lasst uns mal BITTE vorher einen Gruppenfoto-Termin definieren und kommunizieren!*
> 
> ...



*HAB DICH bzw DEINE IDEE nicht VERGESSEN !!!! *


----------



## kamo-i (4. Februar 2013)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> *HAB DICH bzw DEINE IDEE nicht VERGESSEN !!!! *



!!! 

Sorry, für die penetrante Eindringlichkeit, aber wäre schade, wenn wir das "wieder" verpassen und nur die halbe Mannschaft zusammen bekommen.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Februar 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> Sorry, für die penetrante Eindringlichkeit, aber wäre schade, wenn wir das "wieder" verpassen und nur die halbe Mannschaft zusammen bekommen.



Kein Problem !!! Uhrzeit werde ich noch euch allen dann durchgeben .. denke an Samstag ab spät Mittag vielleicht ....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Februar 2013)

Schade, schaffen es dieses Jahr doch nicht. Wird aber gleich für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt, oder eben zu Nikolaus.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Februar 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Schade, schaffen es dieses Jahr doch nicht. Wird aber gleich für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt, oder eben zu Nikolaus.



Sind auch viele mit der Lenker Stellung geworden...


----------



## pippi (4. Februar 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Schade, schaffen es dieses Jahr doch nicht. Wird aber gleich für nächstes Jahr vorgemerkt, oder eben zu Nikolaus.


Schade jungs. aber ein kleiner trost, IHR VERPASST ECHT WAS


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> Sorry, für die penetrante Eindringlichkeit, aber wäre schade, wenn wir das "wieder" verpassen und nur die halbe Mannschaft zusammen bekommen.



Wieder trifft es ganz gut auf den Punkt. Ich erinnere mich gut, das wir das eigentlich bei jedem Jam machen wollten 

Phil, kannst du eigentlich ein livestream einrichten?! zumindest zur poolsession


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Februar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wieder trifft es ganz gut auf den Punkt. Ich erinnere mich gut, das wir das eigentlich bei jedem Jam machen wollten
> 
> Phil, kannst du eigentlich ein livestream einrichten?! zumindest zur poolsession



OHNE BADEMEISTER...  Wird schwierig die Internet Leitung gibt das nicht her ich muss mal schade schauen 


Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Februar 2013)

War der Pool nicht letztes Jahr defekt? Ich pack gern die Badehose ein, wenn es wieder einen gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe aus sicherer Quelle erfahren, dass es einen Pool geben wird


----------



## Tesla71 (5. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen, für die Ortsunkundigen wäre es vielleicht interessant zu wissen, daß Ihr Euch ausgerechnet Karneval ausgesucht habt. 

Wundert Euch nicht, wenn Euch immer und überall besoffene Kostümierte begegnen. Die KVB (ÖPNV) ist so schon nicht besonders zuverlässig, um Karneval herum aber gibt es noch mehr Verspätungen und überfüllte Bahnen. 
Falls Ihr Samstag in die Innenstadt wollt, solltet Ihr Euch vorher so halbwegs mit dem Fahrplan für die Rückfahrt vertraut machen. 
http://www.kvb-koeln.de/

Wenn Ihr dann mitten in der Nacht am Bahnsteig steht, wird der aber auch nichts mehr wert sein. 

Achtung vor Taschendieben!

Wenn Ihr mit dem Auto anreist seid bitte vorsichtig. Hier liegen die Schnapsleichen teilweise mitten auf der Straße und es gibt immer wieder Idioten, die sich angetrunken hinter's Steuer setzen. 

Werde mal schauen, ob ich mich Sonntag zu Euch durchkämpfe.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Februar 2013)

Stets bewaffnet durch Köln! D)


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2013)

Challenge!

Die ersten 5 die kostümiert ne coole Line fahren bekommen von mir ne Flasche feinstes Reißdorf Kölsch!!!!

Ernsthaft


----------



## bike-show.de (5. Februar 2013)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte beim Aufbauen nicht die Anfänger und die Leute mit kaputtem Rücken



Oh, und ein paar kleine Street-Spielereien wären auch super (kann leider nicht beim Aufbau helfen). Gerne mit den Jump-Ramps.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Februar 2013)

Was soll denn "feinstes" Reißdorf Kölsch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2013)

Das gute Bier in der 0,5l ausführung 
Außerdem motiviert das evtl mehr als wenn ich schreib: "gibt ne pulle Suff"
Ist doch schließlich Karneval


----------



## Sherco (5. Februar 2013)

Für ne Flasche Bier hätte ich es mir Ja überlegt


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Februar 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Für ne Flasche Bier hätte ich es mir Ja überlegt



Der war gut!


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2013)

Gibt halt nichts andres in der Halle soweit ich weiß


----------



## family-biker (6. Februar 2013)

ich glaub ab 0,5l pro verpackungseinheit kann man kölsch ganz grob in die kategorie bier einordnen.
mit viel gutem willen und zwei augustiner edelstoff vorher vesteht sich.


demnächst gibts das soweit ich gehört hab auch in sunkist-grossen tetrapacks...


----------



## bike-show.de (8. Februar 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich glaub ab 0,5l pro verpackungseinheit kann man kölsch ganz grob in die kategorie bier einordnen.
> mit viel gutem willen und zwei augustiner edelstoff vorher vesteht sich.
> 
> 
> demnächst gibts das soweit ich gehört hab auch in sunkist-grossen tetrapacks...



Das sagen alle Neulinge, die dann bei Erstkontakt gnadenlos abstürzen.


----------



## jan_hl (8. Februar 2013)

Die Vorfreude steigt!


----------



## jan_hl (8. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr übrigens Morgen vormittag mit dem Auto von Bonn nach Köln. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Februar 2013)

Also ich steig auch gleich ins Auto


----------



## rlptrial (8. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,

Hat noch jemand Platz für 3 Bikes? 26,24,20. Nähe Germersheim (Karlsruhe)
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden würde

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PortugalTrialer (8. Februar 2013)

Hey,
hat jemand aus der Nähe Hamburg noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## duro e (8. Februar 2013)

Hab noch platz im Auto um jemanden einzupacken , werde morgen gegen 11Uhr von Dortmund aus starten über die a1 nach Köln , wenn jemand ca an der Route wohnt nehm ich auch gern ein paar Km Umweg in kauf  . Würd auch denk ich 2 Leute mitnehmen können , das sollte kein Problem werden. Fahre am Sonntag Nachmittag wieder zurück gegen 17 Uhr. Aber das könnte man dann ja absprechen.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe hier schoneinmal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen:

http://trial-magazin.de/trialjam/

Danke an den Veranstalter! Tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## trialelmi (10. Februar 2013)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schoneinmal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen:
> 
> http://trial-magazin.de/trialjam/
> 
> Danke an den Veranstalter! Tolle Veranstaltung!


Ich finde das mit Blitz schrecklich. Ich mag das abvailible Light bei solchen Aufmahmen. Meine findet ihr auf Facebook.


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Februar 2013)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit Blitz schrecklich. Ich mag das abvailible Light bei solchen Aufmahmen. Meine findet ihr auf Facebook.



An sich haste da recht, nur war es leider relativ dunkel und bei mir hätte ich den ISO wert derartig hoch setzen müssen, das hätte auch nicht mehr ausgesehen. Abgesehen davon mag ich aber auch das harte Blitzlicht


----------



## trialelmi (10. Februar 2013)

Ach was ich hatte doch das gleiche Licht und ich hatte ISO 400. Allerdings fotografiere ich i.d.R. bei solchen Fotos komplett manuell und muss mich nicht auf ein Programm verlassen. Nachdem ich die RAW´s bearbeite habe ist es dann immer perfekt. Das jemand das Blitzlicht mag halte ich dann nur für eine Ausrede für sich selber, weil man es nicht anders kann oder versucht hat.
Aber das ist ja ok. Jeder muss mit seinen Möglichkeiten arbeiten.


----------



## JP Trialer (10. Februar 2013)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ach was ich hatte doch das gleiche Licht und ich hatte ISO 400. Allerdings fotografiere ich i.d.R. bei solchen Fotos komplett manuell und muss mich nicht auf ein Programm verlassen. Nachdem ich die RAW´s bearbeite habe ist es dann immer perfekt. Das jemand das Blitzlicht mag halte ich dann nur für eine Ausrede für sich selber, weil man es nicht anders kann oder versucht hat.
> Aber das ist ja ok. Jeder muss mit seinen Möglichkeiten arbeiten.



1. Ich fotografiere auch nicht mit vorgefertigten Modi sondern stelle die Kamera manuell ein.

2. Es sind Fotos dabei die komplett ohne Zusatzlicht fotografiert wurden.

3. Es ist keine Ausrede, mit Blitze kann man sehr schöne Effekte erzielen. Unter anderem ist die Aktion i.d.R. schärfer abgebildet.

Aber gehört diese Diskussion in ein Trialforum? Sind wa doch mal lieber froh das wer Fotos macht


----------



## Eisbein (10. Februar 2013)

lichtverhältnisse in der halle sind schon schwierig. Vor allem ist das vorhandene licht eher langweilig 

Aber froh bin ich um jedes bild was ich zusehen bekomme!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Februar 2013)

Aber froh bin ich um jedes bild was ich zusehen bekomme!"

Den Wunsch werde ich dir bald erfüllen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Februar 2013)

am liebsten hätte ich ja selbst welche gemacht 

Aber naja, das leben ist kein Baumarkt!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (11. Februar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> am liebsten hätte ich ja selbst welche gemacht ....


Das will ich auch bald hoffen 2014 bitte Reservieren


----------

